# HPVelotechnik Scorpion



## GrasB (7 Feb 2010)

Does anyone have a Scorpion & willing to give their opinion of them or even better compared them to the likes of the ICE Trice/Sprint & Catrike Expedition?


----------



## trickletreat (7 Feb 2010)

Before I visited Kevin at DTek,nr Ely, I had studied lots of models online, never having ridden a trike.
I really thought that the Scorpion was going to be the one I wanted: it really appealed visually.
On Kevin's recommendation I spent a weekend nearby trying trikes over the two days.
The scorpion was even better than I imagined in the flesh...but, I just could not get comfortable on that great looking seat!
The catrike had also appealed when viewing online. Very compact and interesting design. It has direct steering, which I found heavy, possibly due to poor upper body strength. 
I liked the Ice QNT, but sense told me to try a trike for a few months, before committing so much cash to one. I was lucky that he had a used Thorax Sinus. Very similar in design to the Ice [I think they were connected at some time] but a bit heavier. {oops run out of space TBC}


----------



## trickletreat (7 Feb 2010)

At the price, it made sense to try it, especially as Kevin would take it bck in trade for any other one.
I have used it virtually everyday since September...I LOVE TRIKING.

I have also since visited ICE and tried a few old models and the Vortex {pre release} as I would like a lighter trike, and one that is easier to transport. The new folding system is great, and the hard seat fits me really well, which was a surprise after the trial on the Scorpion.

My main point here is, you must keep an open mind and try as many as possible, which with your location couldn't be easier. Hope this helps.
nigel


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Feb 2010)

I was out touring last May and bumped into a chap and his wife both on recumbents. He had a Skorpion.







I liked the look of it very much - it looked fierce and manly. He let me sit on it and it seemed comfy but I pedalled a bit and the back of my thigh hit the crosstree each pedalstroke so it clearly didn't fit me. It looked good though, and he was towing a trailer too!


----------



## squeaker (8 Feb 2010)

HPV Bodylink seat has both good points - it's very adjustable, so it can be made to fit, and bad points - it's very adjustable, so it takes ages (IME) to get the adjustment right!


----------



## arallsopp (9 Feb 2010)

I have the same seat on the SMGTe. The trick for me was to loosen off all of the bolts, wiggle around in the seat until it seemed to fit my shoulders and lumbar area, hop off and tighten it up.

Ever since, I've just allowed *me* to get used to *it*, as I know otherwise I'd be faffing around forever.


----------



## rlt (26 Apr 2010)

*Scorpion fs*

I have a Scorpion fs: it is fantastic! My first trike, so I cannot claim objectivity, but I am more than pleased with it: beautiful technology, very well thought-out, very comfortable and absolutely sure-footed.

I have a few pictures posted on my website, many more to follow soon...

Happy to answer any specific questions.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2010)

I went through the Process a couple of years ago, and replaced my Trice.

After some 12 years on Trikes I had a fair amount of experience and knowledge.

To me the one that made the most impact was the Catrike Expedition.

Higher clearance than some, very stiff frame, and bags of performance.

What it does best though is to manage the compromise between a stable predictable ride without losing the "edge" that is the real fun of Trikes.... but that is my opinion - you need to ride one for yourself and make your own decisions

Ian (alias CatrikeUK of this Parish) is the importer and I believe he has some dealings with Kevin at DTek.

Drop him a PM?


----------



## GrasB (27 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the input guys but I ended up buying a Boardman Hybrid Pro Ltd instead


----------

